# Been working on my Website, check it out



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Alright, I've had some spare time to revamp my website.

Please feel free to check it out and let me know what you think. By all means, correct me if I'm way wrong.. (and if I'm waaaay wrong, please do it by PM haha).

www.cincycichlids.net

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris,

I like what you have done with your website! You have an email.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I have gotten into cichlids in the past year so I will definatly be keeping an eye on your site. It looks great!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very nice Chris. The pics load nicely now


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Skelly,
I have a lot more cichlids, just haven't had time nor the patience to take good pics yet!

Rob, Email me again on my other email "S V T P T 9 2 @ Yahoo" For whatever reason (and I'm freaking out about this) the email address isn't working.. the page "won't load" once I sign in..but it'll work for others.. weird?

Matt,
Thanks, I had to redo each picture... before it'd load the whole image and size it down.. I just made a much smaller thumbnail and kept a larger pic... more time consuming but it's much quicker.

Thanks for all the good comments everyone!


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

Great site. You already have a decent number of hits. 

I like the idea you had with selling some of your plants. You might consider a PayPal account if your willing to ship outside the area. If you accept credit cards, I would do it through a third party site. I don' think you want the liability from doing it yourself. They will charge you 2% or so if I remember right, but its manageable.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Jon,
I'll gladly ship plants and fish, that's not a problem. I have a paypal account, just not sure what you mean by a 3rd party site for CC's (you mean outside of paypal right)?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

how much is your domain a year? i was thinking about setting up a personal site too.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Six - we might be able to work some piggy-back deal with the SWOAPE website. PM me with details of what you're looking for.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I don't know what Erik's costs would be, I've used Active Web Hosting for about 7 or 8 years now... it's either $10 month or $8/month if you pay the whole year at one time... it's unlimited everything. At the bottom of most of my pages there's a link. I've rarely, if ever, have had my sites go down.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I just tuned in. Nice pictures of your fish, especially the Cyprichromis leptosoma - one of my all-time favorites. I had a dozen in my planted 75g, but they started looking lethargic, thought it was probably the low PH and sold them.

Here's a link to someone who advocates keeping Africans in planted tanks? Any thoughts?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/travis-53

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice layout of the site--doesn't look amateurish at all.

Did you use Front Page or another web site creator?

I have FP (2002, I think), but haven't used it much. Looking forward to putting something together on natural planted tanks and a section on fancy goldfish in NPTs.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

t200kw,
I write it in html using an older version of Homesite. Thanks for the compliments! 

Russ,
I agree with plants with african cichlids (or any cichlids for that matter). For years I never had any plants in with africans, except maybe some Java Moss or Fern, maybe an anubias in ONE of my tanks... because I thought those could all handle the stress from the fish.

However, I've found there are tons of cichlids, and now that I have "plant factories" which I can grow hygro and other fast growing "low maintenance" plants, I'm proud to say 99% of my tanks have plants in them. Granted some tanks I end up throwing out a lot of plants because they get torn, but that's alright, I can grow more wisteria and water sprite than I'd ever need!

Cyps are by far my favorite, I miss the days when I had 8 different breeding groups going! Maybe again someday... I think a school of the cyps with a bunch of tall sag or vals would look pretty neat.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Dude! Looking great! I love the site and great to hear you are expanding on your plant interest! Your pictures all turned out looking so good too!


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> Thanks Jon,
> I'll gladly ship plants and fish, that's not a problem. I have a paypal account, just not sure what you mean by a 3rd party site for CC's (you mean outside of paypal right)?


I just meant use Paypal or another knock off. There are plenty of them.

Paypal has a shoping cart API on their web site so if you really wanted to get into it, you could make a shopping cart for your items. It would save you time from have to respond to emails to process orders. Not sure how involved you want to get with it though. It might not be worth it if your just doing a few orders.

The only flaw in PayPal's API (at least the last time I used it), was that if someone wants to buy something and then clicks the close button on the Paypal site IE window, you would never know. The buyer is forwarded to PayPal and then forwarded back after they pay. So if they change their mind, the order is in limbo becasue would have no notification that they didn't pay.

One other thing is that you might look into is a cascading style sheet to keep all of your text uniform and so you can change the layout fast if you ever wanted to. Nothings wrong at all, but its more of an ease of editing thing for later on. If your using a text editor, it can be painful to keep typing in center, bold, font size... tags for each your headings. Style sheets will let you change the font fast so the web site has some variety over a few years time.


----------

